# SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway Winner Announced!



## Sonnie

*Congratulations

to*

*Jason1976
arty:
**Jason wins a NEW SVSound 5.2 S-Series Speaker System + AS-EQ1 Sub EQ!*










S-Series STS-02 Tower Speakers
SCS-02(C) Center Speaker
SSS-02 Surround Speakers
TWIN SB12-NSD Subwoofers
AS-EQ1 Sub EQ

*:fireworks1:AWESOME!*:fireworks2:
utstanding:​


----------



## grn1969c10

Congratulations Jason! Looks like you won the big one. :T

Matthew


----------



## Jason1976

Thank you! I will hook these up to a 5.1 channel receiver so i can do my review. Then I am going to get a 7.1 channel receiver and see how my axiom on wall speakers pair up. I hope they sound well together. If not then I will have to buy a pair of svsound speakers to finish it out as a 7.2 channel system. I will have to take photos of my set up. I guess that means I will have to clean the dust off the stuff I already have. My issue will be finding room for two subs in my living room. If they will fit under both end tables I will be find but if they don't then I will have to stick one behind my plasma tv. I'm not sure if bass is good for a plasma. 

I almost forgot Sonnie has to beta test them until something newer comes out. I may never get to hear them for years. :help: lol


----------



## Mike P.

Congratulations! Enjoy the system!


----------



## Jason1976

Mike P. said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy the system!


Thank you. I can't wait to get it. I will let everyone know how well it stacks up to the other equipment I have. I have to write a review on them. I hope they sound great. I know I like the sound of vintage audio over the newer stuff so I hope these sound better then my old ar3 speakers.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Huge congrats Jason!!! :wow:


----------



## Jason1976

I am one lucky person. I have won a lot of contest over the years. Only if i was this lucky when playing the lottery.


----------



## tonyvdb

WOW, Congratulations Jason! This is a great prize to win and your odds of winning were really good :clap:


----------



## frijoli

How cool is that? :hsd:


----------



## TypeA

Congrats Jayson


----------



## Slyder01

Congradulations Jason! woo hoo for you:clap:


----------



## mechman

Congratulations Jason! :T


----------



## Jason1976

Thank you guys.


----------



## sub_crazy

Your playing with real power now, congrats jason:T


----------



## Jason1976

sub_crazy said:


> Your playing with real power now, congrats jason:T


I'm afraid I will hear my old plaster walls coming apart.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Congrats! Look forward to hearing how you like the system...


----------



## sga2

Congrats Jason! This may be the best giveaway I've seen so far.

sga2


----------



## nholmes1

Congrats! Can't wait to read the review, enjoy the system.


----------



## Jason1976

I can't wait to get them. My brother was at my house over the weekend and I gave him my yamaha speaker system. He was visiting since last week. He lives in Cypress, Illinois. He has a long drive to get back home. I gave him the yamaha's this morning after seeing i won these. He has a 13 hour drive to get home.


----------



## djteem

This is just amazing 

Grats


----------



## cavchameleon

Congrats Jason!!! Awesome Win!!! You're gonna love it!


----------



## celica_pete21

Congrats Jason!!! Enjoy!! :T


----------



## usrsld

Congrats Jason! And thanks to Home Theater Shack and SVS. This was a great give-a-way and I look forward to more in the future. I just hope I finally get to win one! i look forward to the review.


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats Jason.......:clap:


----------



## iconrl

Awesome Jason!! Enjoy it, that's an outstanding prize!


----------



## drdoan

You will be a happy camper! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## smurphy522

Enjoy! Congratulations Jason1976. we all look forward to your comments and review. Best of luck.


----------



## IrishStout

Wow... :rubeyes:.. I am so envious ... if you want to give them away.. you know, in the slight chance you don't enjoy them.. look me up :innocent:


----------



## Jason1976

IrishStout said:


> Wow... :rubeyes:.. I am so envious ... if you want to give them away.. you know, in the slight chance you don't enjoy them.. look me up :innocent:


umm I dont think that will happen. :nono: addle:


----------



## bambino

Congrats, hope you enjoy the new system.:sn:


----------



## Jason1976

I really like the look of the stands in the photo. I found out they are made by Sanas. 

http://www.csnstores.com/-l5.html?redir=speaker+stands&rtype=7 

http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/speaker-foundations/sp-basic

the best price i found on them so far is from amazon. 30 dollars on amazon and free shipping. price on svsound is 59.95 not sure about shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/SANUS-SYSTEMS...4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1297788574&sr=1-4


----------



## Gregr

Jason
Congratulations !!! I could not have picked anybody more worthy. I guess you were saying you could use new speakers. WEEELL..., there you go.

Good show.

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> Jason
> Congratulations !!! I could not have picked anybody more worthy. I guess you were saying you could use new speakers. WEEELL..., there you go.
> 
> Good show.
> 
> Greg


Are you entering for the lava sub Gregr? I am not going for that one since I just won. I also see the GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree. I was looking at it not even knowing what GIK sells. at first I thought I saw speakers in the photos but I was wrong. I don't think it's anything I could use. If my rooms didnt have so much padded furniture i could of used something like that. When I first bought my house it ecoed so bad, but after putting down a rug in the center of the hard wood floors, drapes on the windows, and furniture It stopped.


----------



## Emuc64

Congrats Jason! Take care of my... er... your speakers!  I'm looking forward to your review on these.


----------



## Jason1976

Emuc64 said:


> Congrats Jason! Take care of my... er... your speakers!  I'm looking forward to your review on these.


:boxer: :laugh: I can't wait for them to come. I am not even sure if they are shipped yet. If they are coming from yungstown ohio i should receive them in a day after they shipped. I hope they have good packing. I have received to many items that have been damnaged by ups.


----------



## Matt34

Jason1976 said:


> :boxer: :laugh: I can't wait for them to come. I am not even sure if they are shipped yet. If they are coming from yungstown ohio i should receive them in a day after they shipped. I hope they have good packing. I have received to many items that have been damnaged by ups.


You need to give us an in-depth review of the subs.:T I'm thinking about picking up three/four of them for my living room.


----------



## Jason1976

Matt34 said:


> You need to give us an in-depth review of the subs.:T I'm thinking about picking up three/four of them for my living room.


From what I was reading about them one or two should be more then enough. Unless you have a huge livingroom.


----------



## Matt34

Jason1976 said:


> From what I was reading about them one or two should be more then enough. Unless you have a huge livingroom.


The number of subs for me isn't so much for output as it is uniformity of bass throughout the room. 


...and I prescribe to the school of thought if you think you need two, buy four, there is no such thing as overkill.


----------



## waldo563

Congratulations! Hope you enjoy your new speakers. We'll all be waiting for your review and review. One of these days maybe I will be on the receiving end of one of these great giveaways.


----------



## Jason1976

waldo563 said:


> Congratulations! Hope you enjoy your new speakers. We'll all be waiting for your review and review. One of these days maybe I will be on the receiving end of one of these great giveaways.


I was a active member for over a year before entering. I would see them and just wouldn't enter. I was thinking I wont win. Looks like i was wrong.


----------



## TypeA

Jason1976 said:


> Looks like i was wrong.


(Twice in a row btw) :rofl:


----------



## Jason1976

TypeA said:


> (Twice in a row btw) :rofl:


Thats Why I removed my entery to the lava sub. I'm also not entering for that $500 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics. I don't want to be greedy.


----------



## TypeA

Being lucky shouldnt exclude you from any of the giveaways. Personally, Id like to see you win again, just to see someone defy the odds. Guess thats your call, it wouldnt be mine tho :devil:


----------



## Gregr

But you know how it is...,some will criticize you no matter what you do. While others will support and defend you until..., while the majority aren't even paying attention because they are so involved with their own stuff. 

I will say this, "Well after winning all those speakers (a room full) he definitely needed room tuning and that stuff is expensive, I would have gone for it." 

The choice is yours but I hope you don't feel bad about winning. Don't be a martyr..., you don't need the sub but you could use the room tuning kit, right.

Don't listen to me...

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> But you know how it is...,some will criticize you no matter what you do. While others will support and defend you until..., while the majority aren't even paying attention because they are so involved with their own stuff.
> 
> I will say this, "Well after winning all those speakers (a room full) he definitely needed room tuning and that stuff is expensive, I would have gone for it."
> 
> The choice is yours but I hope you don't feel bad about winning. Don't be a martyr..., you don't need the sub but you could use the room tuning kit, right.
> 
> Don't listen to me...
> 
> Greg


my house is over 100 years old. I have many smaller rooms. Like my livingroom has pocket doors deviding it into two. I have 6 rooms on my first floor counting the kitchen. Then on my 2nd floor i have 5 bedrooms and a bathroom. I really don't have room for a room tuning kit. I thought about going up to my 3rd floor and finishing off the other half that is unfinished. It would make a room around 39 foot by 14 foot. with a pitched celling going anywere from 12 or 14 foot down to the corner off to the side or so. My roof is freaky it has a flat area in the center before it goes down. As you can see it already has some windows up there. as you see the front of the house the unfinished area i have is on the left side of the house. there is also an area in the back of the house that isn't fixed up into a room.


----------



## sparkymt

Congratulations Jason! What an awesome prize to win. Please be sure to do a review with pictures inclueded when you get a chance on your new speakers.


----------



## leej

Congratulations! Surely you'll enjoy your new speakers. Especially, with the twin subs and the AS EQ1. What a nice package. I am imperssed with all the giveaways, here. Maybe, I need to start participating.


----------



## Jason1976

leej said:


> Congratulations! Surely you'll enjoy your new speakers. Especially, with the twin subs and the AS EQ1. What a nice package. I am imperssed with all the giveaways, here. Maybe, I need to start participating.


Thats a good idea leej. Some of them like this one you had to be more active then lost of other ones with having to post 10 post a month for many months. I am still waiting on my prize. I am not even sure when it's coming or if it's even shipped yet. Everytime I hear something I am looking outside to see if its fedex or ups or whoever.


----------



## collije

Congrats Jason. Have fun breaking them in :clap:


----------



## Jason1976

collije said:


> Congrats Jason. Have fun breaking them in :clap:


Thanks collije. Keep an active account and you may win a contest. I am sure they will have more big giveaways. I saw them give away all kinds of cool stuff since I joined the shack. like high end bluray players, amps, speakers, and other items. to many to list off. Every time you turn around they are having another giveaway.


----------



## Jason1976

It's been over a week since I heard I won. I am wondering if they have even been shipped yet. I haven't received any package tracking or anything. Everytime I hear something outside I keep looking to see if its ups / fedex or any other shipper. I hate waiting, I'm getting very impatient. :foottap: lol I just can't wait to get them. I just wonder what they will sound like.

These will be my first high end speakers. Its going to be hard to write a review when I can only compare them to lower end systems. Of course they are going to sound great so I'm guessing I can truely say they will be the best sounding system I ever heard.


----------



## Jason1976

The speakers came today!!!!! UPS guy told me he was hoping I was home because he said he couldn't make any other deliveries until he got all these boxes out of the way. I am about a half a mile from the ups hub. They were here at 9am this morning. Normally I have to wait until 5pm for them to come.


----------



## Jason1976

I have it all hooked up now. I had to go out and buy long RCA cable to hook up the powered subwoofers. It's fun finding them long enough. I started to wright my review and will post it when I am done. I am thinking I should send it to sonnie or someone else on the forums to prof read it. I don't trust myself.


----------



## TypeA

Hope you take your time with the review. Dont feel bad about the lack of cables in your area either, I cant find any length in my town. Its also a joy living in florida in that regard as almost all the decent interconnect dealers are in far off california and I always seem to have a order "on the way." In a pinch Ill go to my local radio shack and pay way too much for way too little...


----------



## leej

I know just what you mean. I always buy extra stuff when ordering from the online dealers, thinking I'm saving money not buying from local retailers. But then my neighbors and firends always seem to need everything, before I get to ues them.


----------



## Jason1976

TypeA said:


> Hope you take your time with the review. Dont feel bad about the lack of cables in your area either, I cant find any length in my town. Its also a joy living in florida in that regard as almost all the decent interconnect dealers are in far off california and I always seem to have a order "on the way." In a pinch Ill go to my local radio shack and pay way too much for way too little...


Thats what I had to do. I bought ends at radio shack and then went to lowes and bought speaker wire by the foot and made my own interconnect cables. What fun!


----------



## Highside

leej said:


> I know just what you mean. I always buy extra stuff when ordering from the online dealers, thinking I'm saving money not buying from local retailers. But then my neighbors and firends always seem to need everything, before I get to ues them.


It's funny reading this post as I run into the same situation. Since I order all my cables from MP I end up getting 3 different lengths in case I don't know which one will work the best. 

Right now I have at least a dozen extra misc. cables and as you said, inevitably a neighbor or friend needs one. They're so cost effective, I usually just give it to them know that "what goes around, comes around". That and I hate to see people pay $50 for a cable they can get for $6.

Good luck on that review Jason. I for one am looking forward to it.

Rob


----------



## Jason1976

I just posted my review it says a moderator has to review it before it post.


----------



## TypeA

I had a chance to read it before it was taken down, good review Jason and glad youre so happy with the new system. I dont recall you being specific on your model sony, but I know when I recently went from a low to mid-range sony to a marantz 7002 (shortly thereafter returned and upgraded to my current onkyo 3007) my acoustimas system really came to life. Im sure your upgrades will come over time but never underestimate the power of a good receiver (especially if your current doesnt support the latest lossless formats). Basically if you think youre impressed now just wait till you upgrade your receiver!


----------



## Jason1976

TypeA said:


> I had a chance to read it before it was taken down, good review Jason and glad youre so happy with the new system. I dont recall you being specific on your model sony, but I know when I went from a mid-range sony to a marantz 7002 (shortly thereafter returned and upgraded to my current onkyo 3007) my acoustimas system really came to life. Im sure your upgrades will come over time but never underestimate the power of a good receiver (especially if your current doesnt support the latest lossless formats). Basically if you think youre impressed now just wait till you upgrade your receiver!


Thats why I was letting people know I dont have a high end receiver. I am sure an upgraded receiver would really impress me even more.

I took it down myself since I found the review area of the forums. I wanted to make sure it was in the right area.


Nothing like using speakers worth over 3 grand with a receiver you bought at the good will for 10 dollars. lol


----------



## froiromero

Man, I hope I win something like this!!


----------



## SongJohn

Same here! Whew!


----------



## Jason1976

All I can say is I love them!


----------

